# How to reheat brisket???



## mgbgt

Hello to everyone,

I have to smoke a brisket that will be served as part of a family gathering 300 miles from home. I had planned on smoking the brisket a couple of days before we left and then re-heating it once we arrive. I'm not sure if I should slice it while warm right after smoking or re-heat the whole thing and then slice. Does anyone here have experience on the best method to keep the brisket moist?

Thanks


----------



## tasunkawitko

i've not done this, but it makes sense:

slice it, vacuum seal it and freeze it; then when you want to use it, drop the bag into some gently boiling water for a few minutes to heat it up.

as far as i know, there is no reason NOT to do this, and it makes sense to me. might also want to add any pan juices (fat skimmed off). 

if anyone has a better idea, sing out, but this makes sense to me.


----------



## pinkmeat

I wouldn't ever WAIT to slice or pull. Do it initially while it's fresh.


----------



## geek with fire

Speaking for myself, I like a reheated brisket better.  I smoke mine days before I need it.  Wait until it has rested in foil and then slice (probably thicker than you normally would).  Arrange the slices in a crock pot (the kind where the crock is removable) and place the crock in the fridge, sealed with plastic wrap.  Make sure you collect all of the juices in a jar or some other kind of tall holder.

When the day comes to serve, pull the crock and the juice container.  Remove the fat from the juice (keep it for later, say for a gravy) and reheat the juice in a pot on the stove.  When the juice is softened and warm, pour over the brisket and turn the crock on.  Let it warm for 3-4 hours and you will have the juiciest brisket ever.  Mind you, you won't have any bark, but I'll take moist over bark any day of the week.


----------



## meatball

Wow...I like the Geek's crock pot recipe, I'll have to try it. 

I usually wrap the slices in foil with some sauce, put the foil packet on a cookie sheet and throw it in the oven on low until it's hot again.


----------



## travcoman45

There's yer answer right there.

Smoke, let rest, slice an cool.  Put em in vac bags an freeze.  Like they say, save them juices, put em in a mason jar an inta the icebox, after the fat seperates simply scrap it off.  

Add them juices back in as needed.

The vac bags hold up real well ta the water bath warmin method an the meat dosen't tend to over cook an stays juicy.  I just did a feed fer a grad, 100 brisket sammies, all was prepared last weekend, pulled, vac bagged an frozen.  Got ta the sight an put on a big pot a water an started reheatin.  Nice an juicy an easy ta clean up.


----------



## smoke freak

Try this...I smoke to 205 which is too far for slicin. Then I chill it. When chilled it will be firm enough to slice. Then into a glass (or foil) pan. Add the juices (or some water) and cover with foil. Reheat at 250 for about an hour. Low and slow just like you smoked it. This will melt in your mouth. The tenderness of pulled with the juiciness of sliced.


----------



## mgbgt

Thanks everyone for the advice, I like the vacuum seal & freeze method but since i don't yet have a food saver, I thnk the Greek's crockpot idea will be what is used. 

Thanks again and I will post the results next weekend.

Thanks
mgbgt


----------



## pineywoods

A steamer also works very well for reheating just take the slices out of the freezer bag and place in the steamer. We use a rice steamer quite often


----------



## soupster

Thanks for that!  Simple. Easy.  Fantastic.


----------



## remsr

If you smoke the brisket the day befor instead of two days in advance, you can wrap it in stretch wrap put it in a cooler and pack it to the top with towels pillows or what ever and let it set all nighit. It will not only be a bit above warm the next day, but vary juicy as juices will have plenty of time to redistribute. I do this all the time. Every inch of a full packer turns out melt in your mouth tender and juicy. Of corse I smoke it for8 ours at 200 then put it in a foil pan with some beef broth and rub mix cover it with aluminum foil and continue cooking it at 200 until the internal temp hits 195 to 200.


----------



## aggie94

I guess I'll be the dissenting vote, brisket shouldn't be sliced till right before its served.  When I have to cook a brisket ahead of time and travel a long distance, I leave it whole and wrapped in foil.  When I get where we'll be eating I heat the whole thing back up in the oven till warmed all the way through, then slice it.  Did it last Saturday and worked great.  If you have 2 briskets try it both ways and see what works well for you.


----------



## bbqpit77

just a question....why not smoke it and get it out the smoker almost before you drive the 300 miles. You can wrapped in foil, put in the cooler, drive, arrive and serve!!!. Remember you can have the brisket almost 4-5 hours there and it will be hot!.


----------



## ak1

bbqpit77 said:


> just a question....why not smoke it and get it out the smoker almost before you drive the 300 miles. You can wrapped in foil, put in the cooler, drive, arrive and serve!!!. Remember you can have the brisket almost 4-5 hours there and it will be hot!.


You want to spend all night smoking and then drive 4-5hrs? I certainly wouldn't.


----------



## bbqpit77

Thanks god my wife can drive too!!


----------



## remsr

That would work as well. Some how I always end up somewhere around midnight when I smoke a brisket even starting at 2am. I am so beat that I just wrap the brisket put it in a cooler and pack it with towels then let it set until morning. when I  remove it in the morning it's still hot, really tender and juicy.


----------



## ronniem

I find if I save the dripping and remove the fat it does very well, just not enough for a whole brisket. Hope someone has a better way


----------



## jcbigler

This just popped up on Daniel Vaughn's TMBBq Blog a couple days ago. Thought it was worth a read for anyone trying to travel with a brisket. 

http://www.tmbbq.com/faux-vide/


----------

